# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  من...........أنا

## anoucha

السلام عليكم           
                                            كيفكم فاين ولا سمايلي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
                                              انا اليوم جبتلكم لعبة انشالله تعجبكم 
*إليكم نبذة عن المسابقة ..* 


** 



*عبارة عن نك نيم مسجل في المنتدي سيقوم أحد الأعضاء بالتسجيل به* 



*طبعا الاختيار للعضو يكون من صاحب المسابقه فقط  *  



*المهم*  



*ثم يتم طرح الاسئلة عليه من قبل الأعضاء الحلوين*  




*ومن طريقة كلامه واسلوب في التحاور يجب عليك التعرف عليه>ولكل شخص*  


*ثلاث محاولات فـقـط*  


*ولكن نرجو :* 


*1- عدم طرح اسئلة شخصية قد تحرج العضو مثلا* 



*2- عدم السؤال عن رقم العضوية الاصلي الذي يشارك به العضو* 




*3- عدم السؤال عن سنة التسجيل ..* 





*4- يحق للعضو ان يخمن مرتان فـقـط !! <<< اللي يخمن ثلاث توقف عضويته *  


*5- التخمين يبدأ مع بداية اليوم الثاني*  


*6- يحق للعضو ان يسأل خمس اسئلة .. منفصلة او متصلة* 


*7- عدم تحويل الموضوع إلى شات *  




*وباقي الاسئلة متاحه لك وتستطيع ان تسأله أي سؤال*  


*الذين سوف يشاركون جميع الرتب التي في المنتدي* 




*مدير عام | مراقب عام | مشرف| عربي مؤسس | عضو مميز | عضو* 



*يعني لازم يطرح اسئلة قوية عشان يكتشفه *  


*أي رد مخالف سيتم حذفه دون الرجوع لصاحب الرد << طبعا مع انذار شديد اللهجه من انوشة  *  



*أي سؤال مخالف يحق لـ ( من أنا ) رفضه وعدم الاجابة عنه*

----------


## المتميزة

شباب الموضوع  :Eh S(15):

----------


## عُبادة

:Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

حلو

بس مين الاول

 :Smile:

----------


## دموع الورد

حلو

----------


## الحلم الضائع

مين انا

سهله...اسئلوني

----------


## المتميزة

امممممممممممممممم
 سؤال اول 
شاب ولا بنت ؟؟؟

----------


## anoucha

طيب استنوا لحتى اعمل العضوية و بعدين اسألوا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ما فهمت اللعبة





> واذا ما بفهمها 
> 
> بتكون مو حلوة



وانا كمان مش فاهم اشي

----------


## The Gentle Man

حلوة هاللعبه يا انوشه

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

nice game
thank you Anoucha

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (8): 
حلوة انوشا 
 :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## anoucha

مرحبااااااااااااا كيفكم الظاهر عجبتكم كتير اللعبة 
                          بقدم الكم العضو الاول في المسابقة يلي لازم تكتشفو مين هو
                                                                اسمو
   الحلم الضائع
                                                      ها بس لاتنسوا قواعد اللعبة
 :Eh S(15): good luck

----------


## الحلم الضائع

مرحبا


من انا :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

شو اكثر  موضوع بتحبه بالمنتدى ؟ :SnipeR (72):

----------


## الحلم الضائع

اهلا مها

اول شي انا بنت

ما في موضوع محدد
كل شي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

طيب لعبه ادخل السجن بتلعبيها مو؟
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## الحلم الضائع

لا الحمد لله ما الي فيها :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

شو بس سؤال واحد للحلم الضائع

----------


## سماا

*ههههههههه انتي تدخلي تلعبي كتير ولا شووي*  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## منيرة الظلام

انت بتفوتي عالمنتدى العام كتير مو ؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شو جنسيتك؟

----------


## الحلم الضائع

> انت بتفوتي عالمنتدى العام كتير مو ؟


اه

----------


## الحلم الضائع

> شو جنسيتك؟


اردنيه :Smile:

----------


## شمعة امل

شو علاقتك مع الورد وشو بتعنيلك الدموع ؟؟

----------


## الحلم الضائع

> شو علاقتك مع الورد وشو بتعنيلك الدموع ؟؟


علاقه حلوه كتيرمع الورد والدموع :SnipeR (72):

----------


## منيرة الظلام

انت دموع الورد مو هيك

----------


## دموع الورد

> انت دموع الورد مو هيك



صح :Smile: 

مبروك منيرة الظلام

----------


## شمعة امل

> صح
> 
> مبروك منيرة الظلام


والله كنت عارفه  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الورد

> والله كنت عارفه


كان واضح من سؤالك :Eh S(15):

----------


## شمعة امل

> كان واضح من سؤالك


وانا عرفتك من اجوبتك  :Smile: 
وهل يخفى القمر  يعني ؟؟  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

> وانا عرفتك من اجوبتك 
> وهل يخفى القمر  يعني ؟؟


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

مبررررروك يا اعضاء طلعتوا شطورين و اكتشفتوا اول عضو كان متخفي :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

و اللعبه انتهت ؟؟؟  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> و اللعبه انتهت ؟؟؟


لا ما انتهت :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## تيتو

:SnipeR (92):  :SnipeR (92):  :SnipeR (92):  :SnipeR (92):

----------


## chabanne84

:SnipeR (42):  يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## تاج النساء

:44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

:SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## The Gentle Man

ومتى العضو الثاني ؟؟؟؟ :SnipeR (90):

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

:5c9db8ce52:  :5c9db8ce52:

----------


## mylife079

وينك انوشة مين العضو الثاني

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

:SnipeR (85):  :SnipeR (85):  :SnipeR (85):  :SnipeR (85):

----------


## Trestan

مين العضو اللى مفروض هنسأله

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

:SnipeR (42):  :SnipeR (42):

----------


## شمعة امل

قلتها زمان انو اللعبه انتهت 
كانو انوشه تعبت  :SnipeR (21):

----------


## anoucha

لا ما انتهت بس انا كانت عندي مشكلة بالكومبيوتر وهلا بدنا نرجع نكمل اللعبة

----------


## تاج النساء

لعبة حلوة كتير

----------


## من أنا

:Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9): 

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايز 


انا العضو الجديد من انا 


بتمنى تعرفونو 


من انا 

اسألو اسإلتكوا وحاولو تعرفوني

----------


## mylife079

:416c1f9d04:  :Bl (10):  :Bl (10):

----------


## من أنا

تفضل اخي العزيز 
اسأل بلا ما تحط سمايلات 

 :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## mylife079

شو نوع المشاركات واقسام المنتدى الي بتحبها؟؟

----------


## من أنا

اكثر المواضيع الي بحب اشارك فيها هي مواضيع العام والحانه وكلام الناس

----------


## عاشق الحصن

هل انت من الاردن

----------


## mylife079

شو بتدرس حضرتك واي جامعة

----------


## من أنا

نعم
انا من الاردن

----------


## من أنا

انا خلصت دراسه

----------


## عاشق الحصن

هل انت من سكان شمال الاردن او بالتحديد من محافظة اربد

----------


## من أنا

نعم انا سكان محافظه اربد
ولكن من المدن التي حولها 




وين الاعضاء ما بتسأل  :SnipeR (88):

----------


## العالي عالي

انت ذكر ام انثي

----------


## ديالا

حلوة كتير العبة

----------


## من أنا

انا ذكر 

شكرا ديالا 
يلا شاركينا

----------


## شمعة امل

بتحب الرياضه ؟

----------


## من أنا

مو كتير

----------


## شمعة امل

طيب بتحب الشعر ؟

----------


## العالي عالي

تعتبر من الاعضاء القدامي ام 

عضو جديد

----------


## من أنا

> طيب بتحب الشعر ؟



احيانا بيجي على بالي اسمع واكتب

بس مو كتير كتير 

عادي وحسب المزاج

----------


## من أنا

> تعتبر من الاعضاء القدامي ام 
> 
> عضو جديد


انا عضو كتييييييييييييير قديم

----------


## شمعة امل

شو هو الفريق اللي شجعتو بالمونديال ؟

----------


## من أنا

> شو هو الفريق اللي شجعتو بالمونديال ؟


ما في فريق محدد

بس كنت الماني ارجنتيني هولندي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

عالي انت صح

----------


## شمعة امل

يمكن جنتل مان

----------


## من أنا

يمكن نستنى انوشه صاحبة اللعبه وهي الي راح تجاوب 

 :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## من أنا

بس كملو الاسئله لحتى تبان انوشه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

طيب يا عالي 
شو اسم صديقك المفضل انكشفت

----------


## شمعة امل

امتى خلصت دراسه ؟

----------


## العالي عالي

طيب ممكن نعرف مين اصدقاءك المقربين بالمنتدى

----------


## بنت الشديفات

عالي انت (مين انا )ههههه
اكشفت ليش تلعب

----------


## من أنا

> طيب يا عالي 
> شو اسم صديقك المفضل انكشفت


صديقي المفضل بالمنتدى اسمه زيد
ومن البنات بياض الثلج

----------


## من أنا

> امتى خلصت دراسه ؟


مبارح يكون الي سنه بالضبط 
 :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## من أنا

> عالي انت (مين انا )ههههه
> اكشفت ليش تلعب


اولا مو من حقك تحكي هيك 

ثانيا لحتى تيجي انوشه هي الي راح تحكي مين أنا


 :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> صديقي المفضل بالمنتدى اسمه زيد
> ومن البنات بياض الثلج


عالي انت من انا

----------


## شمعة امل

جنتل مان

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لأ هاي الدبلوماسيه عند عالي  :Mad:

----------


## من أنا

احم احم احم 

 :416c1f9d04:  :416c1f9d04:  :416c1f9d04: 

وحدو اجباتكو بشخص واحد 
؟ظ؟؟؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

لسا مصره  :Icon1:

----------


## العالي عالي

اكيد جنتل مان

----------


## العالي عالي

> لأ هاي الدبلوماسيه عند عالي



 :416c1f9d04:  :416c1f9d04:  :416c1f9d04:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

عالي 
مستحيل اغير رأيي واثقه انه عالي لأنه جنتل طلع زمان من النت  :Copy Of 7anoon:  :SnipeR (69): 
بعدين هاد الحكي ما بيحكيه جنتل يحكيه عالي  :SnipeR (90):

----------


## العالي عالي

> عالي 
> مستحيل اغير رأيي واثقه انه عالي لأنه جنتل طلع زمان من النت 
> بعدين هاد الحكي ما بيحكيه جنتل يحكيه عالي



اذا واثقة من كلامك 

شو رأيك تتحديني على شرط

اذا انا او لأ

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اه بتحدى لأنه الجنتل زمان طلع  :Icon27:

----------


## العالي عالي

> اه بتحدى لأنه الجنتل زمان طلع



طيب من شو لشو 

بس بدي تكوني قد الشرط

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انت هات شرط وانا قدها  :SnipeR (90):

----------


## العالي عالي

> انت هات شرط وانا قدها



مش عارف شو بدي احط شرط

انت شو رأيك

----------


## بنت الشديفات

حط شرط يما شو مش عارف لأن مخي مسكر هات شرط

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الشديفات
					

حط شرط يما شو مش عارف لأن مخي مسكر هات شرط





طيب 

1- العضو الفائز راح يعمل توقيع للخاسر ولازم العضو الخاسر يوافق عليه ويحطه لمدة اسبوعين (( 15 )) يوم بالتمام والكمال لو شو ماكان بدون اي اعتراض

2- يجب على العضو الخاسر ان يطرح 5 مواضيع تكون اهداء  للعضو الفائز ويجب ذكر ذلك بالموضوع بشكل واضح

شو رأيك بالشرطين هدول

يجب التقيد بهم من  العضوز الخاسر 

يعني ما في رجوع

*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> *
> 
> 
> طيب 
> 
> 1- العضو الفائز راح يعمل توقيع للخاسر ولازم العضو الخاسر يوافق عليه ويحطه لمدة اسبوعين (( 15 )) يوم بالتمام والكمال لو شو ماكان بدون اي اعتراض
> 
> 2- يجب على العضو الخاسر ان يطرح 5 مواضيع تكون اهداء  للعضو الفائز ويجب ذكر ذلك بالموضوع بشكل واضح
> 
> ...


طيب
بس شكلك مش انت مين انا هههههههههههه بدي غير رأيي
خلص اوك موافقه

----------


## العالي عالي

اذا موافقة ما في رجع بالكلام

حدد من الان

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اوك موافقه

----------


## العالي عالي

خلص اتفقنا وانا قد شرطي 

وما راح اتراجع عنه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

طيب

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]وقد اتفق الفريقان على ما اتّفقــــــــــا .. ومصيبتهما انني سأشهد على اتفاقهما  :Eh S(9): [/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مصيبه صح  :416c1f9d04:  :416c1f9d04:  :416c1f9d04:

----------


## anoucha

يا جماعة جنتل مان كان ضيفنا في موضوع من انا

----------


## العالي عالي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وينك يا بنت الشديفات

----------


## شمعة امل

:SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 
مسكينه يا بنت خيتو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

هو مين اللي خسر العالي ؟؟  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## العالي عالي

لنشوف بنت الشديفات قد الشرط او راح ترجع بكلامها

----------


## العالي عالي

> هو مين اللي خسر العالي ؟؟





> 





لا مو انا 

 :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40): 

بنت الشديفات خسرت الشرط

----------


## بياض الثلج

> لا مو انا 
> 
> 
> 
> بنت الشديفات خسرت الشرط


يا خسااااارة كان نفسي انت تكون الخسران عشان اتشمت واضحك :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## العالي عالي

> يا خسااااارة كان نفسي انت تكون الخسران عشان اتشمت واضحك



الحمد الله 

نقبك طلع على شونا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> الحمد الله 
> 
> نقبك طلع على شونا


مهو لأنو انا ما دعيت عليك لو ببعرف انك كنت بورطة كان عملت سحري ودعيت عليك  :SnipeR (19): 

يلا الجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايات اكتر من الرايحااااااااااااااااااااااااااات



بس هو شو كان الموضوع أصلا  :Bl (24): ؟

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بياض الثلج
					

مهو لأنو انا ما دعيت عليك لو ببعرف انك كنت بورطة كان عملت سحري ودعيت عليك 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بياض الثلج
					



 يلا الجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايات اكتر من الرايحااااااااااااااااااااااااااات



 بس هو شو كان الموضوع أصلا ؟



الموضوع انه بنت الشديفات كانت متوقعة انه انا العضو مين انا

وكانت متاكدة من كلامها 

فصار تحدي على شرطين وهم 

1- العضو الفائز راح يعمل توقيع للخاسر ولازم العضو الخاسر يوافق  عليه ويحطه لمدة اسبوعين (( 15 )) يوم بالتمام والكمال لو شو ماكان بدون اي  اعتراض

 2- يجب على العضو الخاسر ان يطرح 5  مواضيع تكون اهداء  للعضو الفائز ويجب ذكر ذلك بالموضوع بشكل واضح

وبما انه انا ما اطلعت العضو مين انا 

لذلك يجب عليه ان تتقيد بالشروط*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *
> الموضوع انه بنت الشديفات كانت متوقعة انه انا العضو مين انا
> 
> وكانت متاكدة من كلامها 
> 
> فصار تحدي على شرطين وهم 
> 
> 1- العضو الفائز راح يعمل توقيع للخاسر ولازم العضو الخاسر يوافق  عليه ويحطه لمدة اسبوعين (( 15 )) يوم بالتمام والكمال لو شو ماكان بدون اي  اعتراض
> 
> ...




بنت الشديفات ازا بدك مساعدة خبريني وخلي اللي ببالي يطئ  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> بنت الشديفات ازا بدك مساعدة خبريني وخلي اللي ببالي يطئ


إلى بطلع بإيدك لا تقصري فيه 

بإنتظارك انتي وبنت الشديفات

 :Icon4:  :Icon4:  :Icon4:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> إلى بطلع بإيدك لا تقصري فيه 
> 
> بإنتظارك انتي وبنت الشديفات


ليلتك سوووده معانا  :Db465236ff: رووح اتصل بحورية وصاحبك جو تو هيل وهدوووء عاصف الابيضاني المصفر يلحقوووك
احكيلهم انا رايح ع هيل  :Db465236ff: 


صحيح رن ع حورية خليه يشبك جاي ع بالي انكش مخي عليه  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## mylife079

> ليلتك سوووده معانا رووح اتصل بحورية وصاحبك جو تو هيل وهدوووء عاصف الابيضاني المصفر يلحقوووك
> احكيلهم انا رايح ع هيل 
> 
> 
> صحيح رن ع حورية خليه يشبك جاي ع بالي انكش مخي عليه


 
 :SnipeR (1):  :SnipeR (1):  :SnipeR (1):

----------


## العالي عالي

مين العضو الجديد

----------


## بياض الثلج

أنا أكيد  :SnipeR (54):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

نعم خسرت انا لأ انا يلي ربحت شو هاد ظلم 
واسف على التأخير عملنا حادث صغير 
المهم شو التوقيع يا ولدي وتنزيل المواضيع اصبر علي والله الامتحان ما درست عليه وتعبانه لما اصحى يا عالي
بياض بدي لعالي سحر يخليه يموت لأ حرام يفقد الوعي ويصير يحس حاله خسران ويغير التوقيع ويحط 5 مواضيع  :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e:

----------


## العالي عالي

> نعم خسرت انا لأ انا يلي ربحت شو هاد ظلم 
> واسف على التأخير عملنا حادث صغير 
> المهم شو التوقيع يا ولدي وتنزيل المواضيع اصبر علي والله الامتحان ما درست عليه وتعبانه لما اصحى يا عالي
> بياض بدي لعالي سحر يخليه يموت لأ حرام يفقد الوعي ويصير يحس حاله خسران ويغير التوقيع ويحط 5 مواضيع


 :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> نعم خسرت انا لأ انا يلي ربحت شو هاد ظلم 
> واسف على التأخير عملنا حادث صغير 
> المهم شو التوقيع يا ولدي وتنزيل المواضيع اصبر علي والله الامتحان ما درست عليه وتعبانه لما اصحى يا عالي
> بياض بدي لعالي سحر يخليه يموت لأ حرام يفقد الوعي ويصير يحس حاله خسران ويغير التوقيع ويحط 5 مواضيع


ع راسي 

غالية والطلب رخيص  :SnipeR (31):

----------


## anoucha

يلا يا جماعة بدنا همتكم معنا بضيفنا التاني

----------


## من أنا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## mylife079

شو ابرز اهتماماتك؟؟ طبيعة عملك ؟؟

----------


## من أنا

حاليا ابرز اهتماماتي بتنصب على دراستي 
لانو  انا بدرس

----------


## mylife079

ذكر ام انثى ؟؟

----------


## من أنا

انثى

----------


## mylife079

الي عوده بكرة مع التخمين

----------


## بياض الثلج

هل أنتِ عضوة جديدة أم من العصر القديم ؟؟ :SnipeR (35):

----------


## من أنا

لست بقديمه ولست بجديده  :SnipeR (35):

----------


## بياض الثلج

اذا انتِ أنثى من العصر الأوسط للمنتدى 

هل ما زلت في الجامعة أم أنهيتِ دراستكِ؟؟

----------


## من أنا

ايوا انا من العصور الوسطى هون  :Eh S(7): 
ما زلت ادرس

----------


## mylife079

هل اسمك الحقيقي يبدا بحرف s

وهل اسمك في المنتدى له علاقة بالضوء


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

شايفة ضيفة جديدة

----------


## من أنا

نعم بيبتدي بحرف ال s
yes الو علاقه

----------


## العالي عالي

هل انتي من المشرفين

----------


## mylife079

انا عرفت مين انتي متى بقدر اكشف شخصيتك ؟؟

----------


## بياض الثلج

شمعة أمل  معقوول انتي ؟؟ :SnipeR (99):

----------


## من أنا

> هل انتي من المشرفين


نعم 




> انا عرفت مين انتي متى بقدر اكشف شخصيتك ؟؟


بعرف 
متل ما بدك

----------


## mylife079

اكيد شمعة امل ولو

----------


## العالي عالي

لا مو معقول شمعة

----------


## mylife079

احساس ما خانني الحمد لله 

وكنت متاكد من بداية اللعبه

لاسباب ...

----------


## من أنا

> شمعة أمل  معقوول انتي ؟؟


يمكن ويمكن لا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## العالي عالي

لا مو شمعة أمل

----------


## بياض الثلج

انا جوابي شمعة أمل 

اذا لأ احكي لنكمل أسئلة :SnipeR (88):

----------


## من أنا

ماي لايف متاكد انو من انا هي شمعة امل 
والعالي عالي لا 
بس سهل  :Eh S(7):

----------


## من أنا

انوشه هي اللي بتحكي مين العضو انا ما بقدر احكي  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:

----------


## mylife079

> ماي لايف متاكد انو من انا هي شمعة امل 
> والعالي عالي لا 
> بس سهل


 
نعم متاكد

عندي الادله

----------


## العالي عالي

وانا كمان متأكد انه مو شمعة امل

----------


## بياض الثلج

يختي فشي ملاك غيرها بالمنتدى وانتي بتحكي كملاك 

يعني شمعة امل  :SnipeR (88): وبعدين خالفيها لأنوشه هاي وما عليك شر عليك الأمان يا بنت  :Gbiggrin:

----------


## من أنا

> نعم متاكد
> 
> عندي الادله


شو هي ؟؟




> وانا كمان متأكد انه مو شمعة امل


حلو  :Eh S(7): 




> يختي فشي ملاك غيرها بالمنتدى وانتي بتحكي كملاك 
> 
> يعني شمعة امل وبعدين خالفيها لأنوشه هاي وما عليك شر عليك الأمان يا بنت


انت الملاك يا هناء  :Eh S(7): 
يعني بتحبي انوشه تقصفني ؟هههههههه

----------


## بياض الثلج

هههههههههههههههههههههه يقصف عمرها بتتاخر كتير لتيجي بنكون قصفونا جماعة ابو عودة :SnipeR (88): 


طيب هلا اللي حكى الجواب الصح شو مصيروه هووون؟؟ :SnipeR (3):

----------


## mylife079

دخلت انوشه وشمعة امل المنتدى مع بعض 

انوشه اختارت العضو  وفجأة شمعة امل اختفت 

اجت ببالييييييييييي

عرفت اول حرف باسمها من خلال مشاركة 

وتاكدت من جوابها انه الحرف صح واسمها بالمنتدى اله علاقة بالضوء


شمعة أمل

----------


## بياض الثلج

> دخلت انوشه وشمعة امل المنتدى مع بعض 
> 
> انوشه اختارت العضو  وفجأة شمعة امل اختفت 
> 
> اجت ببالييييييييييي
> 
> عرفت اول حرف باسمها من خلال مشاركة 
> 
> وتاكدت من جوابها انه الحرف صح واسمها بالمنتدى اله علاقة بالضوء
> ...


 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Bl (8): عرفناها بسرعة  :SnipeR (56):

----------


## من أنا

> هههههههههههههههههههههه يقصف عمرها بتتاخر كتير لتيجي بنكون قصفونا جماعة ابو عودة
> 
> 
> طيب هلا اللي حكى الجواب الصح شو مصيروه هووون؟؟


اللي يجاوب صح يحكولو برافو  :Eh S(7): 




> دخلت انوشه وشمعة امل المنتدى مع بعض 
> 
> انوشه اختارت العضو  وفجأة شمعة امل اختفت 
> 
> اجت ببالييييييييييي
> 
> عرفت اول حرف باسمها من خلال مشاركة 
> 
> وتاكدت من جوابها انه الحرف صح واسمها بالمنتدى اله علاقة بالضوء
> ...


 :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:

----------


## mylife079

> عرفناها بسرعة


 
انا وبياض النا جائزه اكيد 

عرفناها بوقت قياسي

 :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):

----------


## من أنا

برافو عليكم عنجد 
 :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):

----------


## العالي عالي

لا مو شمعة انا مصر على كلامي

----------


## mylife079

انا اللي عرفتهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## من أنا

وليش متاكد يا عالي ؟

----------


## بياض الثلج

بس برافوووا ؟؟؟

عالي هاي كلمة شمعة  :SnipeR (99):  والعالي بعده مو متأكد مين انتِ :SnipeR (99): شكلوا ماكل فوووول :Gbiggrin:

----------


## anoucha

> هههههههههههههههههههههه يقصف عمرها بتتاخر كتير لتيجي بنكون قصفونا جماعة ابو عودة
> 
> 
> طيب هلا اللي حكى الجواب الصح شو مصيروه هووون؟؟


انا يا بياض يقصف عمري؟تضربي من بين البنات شو انك مقصوفة






شوبنا نساوي ازا الاخت ميرفا يعني ما فيها تغير من اسلوبها  :SnipeR (77):  :SnipeR (88):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يالله مين الحلو الجاي يلي بعدو

----------


## من أنا

من أنا ؟! :Eh S(8):

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Baeh:  :Baeh: 


صباح الخير اولا 


انت ذكر و انثى

----------


## من أنا

> صباح الخير اولا 
> 
> 
> انت ذكر و انثى


صباح النور 

أنثى

----------


## العالي عالي

عضو قديم ام جديد

----------


## شمعة امل

هل انت مشرفه ؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

عمرك فوق العشرين

----------


## من أنا

> عضو قديم ام جديد


قديم وجديد

----------


## من أنا

> هل انت مشرفه ؟


لا

----------


## من أنا

> عمرك فوق العشرين


نعم

----------


## mylife079

الك اكثر من عضويه بالمنتدى ؟؟ او غيرت اسم العضويه ؟؟


سؤال على ردك عضو قديم وجديد

----------


## 7ala

fe elk mwadee3 ??? sab8a aw jdeda??>....

----------


## شمعة امل

مكان اقامتك ؟؟؟

----------


## من أنا

> الك اكثر من عضويه بالمنتدى ؟؟ او غيرت اسم العضويه ؟؟
> 
> 
> سؤال على ردك عضو قديم وجديد



ليس لي أكثر من عضوية ونعم غيرت اسم العضوية 




> fe elk mwadee3 ??? sab8a aw jdeda??>....


نعم لي مواضيع 



> مكان اقامتك ؟؟؟


في قارة آسيا

----------


## شمعة امل

بياض الثلج ؟

----------


## من أنا

> بياض الثلج ؟


يمكن اه ويمكن لأ   :Eh S(5):

----------


## شمعة امل

طيب ليش بتتاخري بالرد ؟ :Az3ar:

----------


## من أنا

> طيب ليش بتتاخري بالرد ؟


لأنني يجب أن أكون خفيفة الظل كي لا يعلم أحد من انا وتطول القصة ولاتنتهي بقصف أنوشة لي :Eh S(5):

----------


## شمعة امل

هههههههههههههههه  سوف تبقين انت من انا الى الابد لانه من الصعب معرفتك فلا تخافي لن تقصفك انوشه  :Wink:

----------


## من أنا

حسنا لتكملوا استفساراتكم كي نعلم جميعا ""من انا ""  :Eh S(5):

----------


## شمعة امل

لا تعصبي  :Wink: 
كلنا نحب الهناء بحياتنا وكمان بنحب ان يحيط بنا اناس كالاقزام السبعه لانهم مثال عن الطيبه 
شو رايك؟

----------


## من أنا

> لا تعصبي 
> كلنا نحب الهناء بحياتنا وكمان بنحب ان يحيط بنا اناس كالاقزام السبعه لانهم مثال عن الطيبه 
> شو رايك؟


وحتما الهناء يعرف طريقه وينتظر دوما من يفتح له الباب ليستمر الى الأبد اذا اوافقكِ الأقزام السبعة كان خير مثال عن الطيبة يشبهون ألوان قوس قزح ...

 :Wink:

----------


## شمعة امل

> وحتما الهناء يعرف طريقه وينتظر دوما من يفتح له الباب ليستمر الى الأبد اذا اوافقكِ الأقزام السبعة كان خير مثال عن الطيبة يشبهون ألوان قوس قزح ...


 :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22): 
بدي تكوني اسيره هون مشان تنقصفي

----------


## من أنا

> بدي تكوني اسيره هون مشان تنقصفي


لا بل ان عرفتم من أنا سريعا سأقصف 

فهكذا التهديد وصلني من المدعوة انوشة  :Eh S(5):

----------


## شمعة امل

تقيمين في قارة اسيا + خفيفة الدم + اشيا كتير = سهل معرفتك  :Wink:

----------


## من أنا

> تقيمين في قارة اسيا + خفيفة الدم + اشيا كتير = سهل معرفتك


نعم نعم نعم 

سأقصف حتما سأقصف  :SnipeR (97):

----------


## شمعة امل

لا تخافين من القصف  :SnipeR (97): 
كلهم نايمين ما حدا رح يعرف  :SnipeR (65):

----------

